# Math.Round Objekt -> 2 Nachkommastellen?



## Mik3e (14. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Gibt es bei der Methode round() vom math Objekt eine Möglichkeit, die Anzahl der Nachkommastellen anzugeben (also eine round auf einen float wert)
Oder gibt es irgendeine andere Methode?

Was ich benötige:

```
var x = 3.1415927; // FLOAT
y=math.rount(x,2); // AUF 2 NACHKOMMASTELLEN RUNDEN
alert(y); // Ausgabe: 3.1416
```

Danke & LG
Mike


----------



## Mik3e (14. Juni 2005)

Als Info für Euch: Es dürfte tatsächlich keine Funktion zum Runden auf Nachkommastellen geben. Habe nun eine eigene Funktion geschrieben:

```
function extround(zahl,n_stelle) {
	zahl = (Math.round(zahl * n_stelle) / n_stelle);
   	return zahl;
}

roundezahl=extround(5.123456,100);
```
Der Parameter n_stelle gibt die Anzahl der Nachkommastellen an:
10 = 1 Nachkommastelle
100 = 2 Nackommastellen
1000 = 3 Nachkommastellen
usw.

LG
Mike


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Juni 2005)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/number.htm#to_fixed


----------

